# How are farm animals rescued?



## andrew113 (Apr 25, 2021)

We can't buy them, otherwise we're encouraging the breeders to breed more genetically modified animals.
Are they stolen? (I use the word stolen because current laws designate them as property, even though I disagree.) Or do farms/factories voluntarily give them away? Why?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I don't understand the question or the statements you made. Farm animals are bought and sold every day of the week. Farm animals are property and they are are stolen on a regular basis. Other folks abandon or give away horses, pigs, cows, chickens, etc. for any number of reasons and there are farm animal rescues all over the place.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Suspicious.


----------

